# Some Nice Bedding?



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

I've been in town two weeks now and thanks to you all, am getting things sorted out.  I've been to Ikea and Home Centre and bought a lot for both, but I really like to have finer things for my bed. It's the one area in the apartment where I don't scrimp. So where is a good place to get sheets with a high thread count and a comfy comforter? If possible, I'd like to go some place in a mall since our only transport is mall to mall taxis so far.

The bed my employer provided is awful. I'd like to get a mattress topper instead of a new mattress. Any recommendations there?

Thanks again for all your help forum people.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

justlooking said:


> I've been in town two weeks now and thanks to you all, am getting things sorted out. I've been to Ikea and Home Centre and bought a lot for both, but I really like to have finer things for my bed. It's the one area in the apartment where I don't scrimp. So where is a good place to get sheets with a high thread count and a comfy comforter? If possible, I'd like to go some place in a mall since our only transport is mall to mall taxis so far.
> 
> The bed my employer provided is awful. I'd like to get a mattress topper instead of a new mattress. Any recommendations there?
> 
> Thanks again for all your help forum people.


@home in marina/Ibn Battuta mall? or Debenhams......


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

By far the best and most luxurious bedding here is at The White Comapny, in Deira City Centre, it's sort of below McGrudys far side of the cinemas.

It's not cheep, but believe me you'll not regret it.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I too was given a horrible bed. I could not find latex or memory foam toppers. Good luck. I did find feather ones at a number of places. I ended up ordering it but I am not a shopper with patience to walk around a mall. 

I never did find decently priced high quality sheets. I looked for those quite a bit at the mall when I first got here but either didnt know where to go or you really have to pay out the ying yang to get 1000 thread count sheets here.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

justforus said:


> @home in marina/Ibn Battuta mall? or Debenhams......


Would recommend @ Home & Debenhams as well. I bought all my bedding from these 2 shops. They're not that cheap in comparison to some other shops but if you go there when they have the sales, you can bag some pretty good bargains.


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

Try Debenhams and Zara Home. They have different 'standard' sizes in each depending on your mattress. Debenhams is better for fitted sheets for the Silent Night that I have but Zara had a better choice of duvets.

Get the pillow protector/mattress protector from Debenhams.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Shekamu said:


> Try Debenhams and Zara Home. They have different 'standard' sizes in each depending on your mattress. Debenhams is better for fitted sheets for the Silent Night that I have but Zara had a better choice of duvets.
> 
> Get the pillow protector/mattress protector from Debenhams.



Thanks all. Just got back from Festival City. There is a White Company there, but the problem is, everything is really white (or off white). I need something in the blue/gray family. I'll try Debenhams tomorrow in MOE. Where is Zara?


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

justlooking said:


> Thanks all. Just got back from Festival City. There is a White Company there, but the problem is, everything is really white (or off white). I need something in the blue/gray family. I'll try Debenhams tomorrow in MOE. Where is Zara?


MOE, the reason i suggested @home is because they have sections for thread count. Just be very careful about sizes (as mentioned before) I got stuff from 'the one' and it is not a universal size. Matress cover is different from any other shop and I now resent having to buy stuff from only one shop.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

The top floor of the Dubai Mall has quite a few bedding stores, some that are high end and some that are not so. Also Galleries Lafayette in the same mall has some nice bedding


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

nola said:


> The top floor of the Dubai Mall has quite a few bedding stores, some that are high end and some that are not so. Also Galleries Lafayette in the same mall has some nice bedding



Hello nola, are you missing us??????

Bet you can't wait to get back here!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

justlooking said:


> Thanks all. Just got back from Festival City. There is a White Company there, but the problem is, everything is really white (or off white). I need something in the blue/gray family. I'll try Debenhams tomorrow in MOE. Where is Zara?


There's also a smaller Zara on JBR Walk. Last time I was there, they had a limited selection of bedding available.

P.S I'm hoping that it is still open as I haven't been there for about a year. If I'm not mistaken, it's in Sadaf, on the road level, beach side.


----------



## Shekamu (Aug 25, 2010)

I dunno about MOE, but there is a Zara Home in Dubai Mall, and also one in Palm Strip on Jumeirah Road.

Not sure if anything has changed, been a while since I was in Dubai.

The single duvet cover size from Zara is bigger than the single from Debenhams. I think it's the same for queen as well. I like the duvet to be slightly bigger than the mattress.

And yes, The White Company looks interesting from the outside, but once you step in everything is white and there's nothing there that looks worth its price. Most of their shops seem to be empty most of the time as well.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Success! Just got back from Debenhams in the IBN mall. I bought 500 thread count fitted sheet and pillowcases in the color I needed. The total was 380 dirhams, but I consider it well worth the price when it comes to my sleep. Thanks for all your advice everybody.






Shekamu said:


> I dunno about MOE, but there is a Zara Home in Dubai Mall, and also one in Palm Strip on Jumeirah Road.
> 
> Not sure if anything has changed, been a while since I was in Dubai.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

justlooking said:


> Success! Just got back from Debenhams in the IBN mall. I bought 500 thread count fitted sheet and pillowcases in the color I needed. The total was 380 dirhams, but I consider it well worth the price when it comes to my sleep. Thanks for all your advice everybody.


I hope you checked the size! I bought a king size fitted sheet there a while back only to discover that it was too small for my bed! 
I did give to charity though so hopefully someone is having a very good night's sleep now!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Hello nola, are you missing us??????
> 
> Bet you can't wait to get back here!


I am not missing the heat, that's for sure! It's a little hotter here than I'd like it, around 32 C, but cool compared to Dubai


----------



## pixiegir1 (Aug 26, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Hello nola, are you missing us??????
> 
> Bet you can't wait to get back here!


Would definitely recommend 'And so to bed' (i think it's just off the Al Wasl Road). Fine thread quality but much pricier than you might expect (but definitely worth it!!!). Have a look at their website and see if that's what you're after.


----------

